# Project Assignment: Weapons



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

So my tablet is down for a few days and I will not be able to stay with this thread all day, so it will be an unattended scenario.

Here's the deal. You and a car full of your compatriots get stranded in the wrong part of town after the apocalypse. Car is wrecked, and with it your weapons and a way home. Your crew finds their way to a junk yard. While the rest of them are working on a car, you are assigned to weapons duty. Essentially, your group is figuring that by the time they finish with a car, y'all will need to fight your way out of the junk yard and back into whitebread territory. The local vatos will be pissed when they find out you're in their neighborhood.

Now this isn't Junkyard wars or The Colony, and I ain't PBS asking you for mamby-pampy non-lethal weapons. As any good prepper nows; all is fair in love and war and the apocalypse. 

You can build individual weapons, or even a crew served weapon for the top of your vehicle. You can use anything you would find in a junk yard. These are some mucho loco hombres, and they didn't lose their weapons like you did. 

So if you had a whole junkyard, what would you build?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

If you got out of your car without your weapons you deserve to die. Someone has been watching too much TV or too many bad movies.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Now, I'm not an electromechanical engineer, and my mechanical skills extend as far as making licence plates, but my thinking takes me to a pneumatic punt gun. A steel pipe, 1" or 2" diameter, chocked full of grapeshot and launched by pressurized air. I can envision the whole thing...but only for one shot. I don't have the technical skills to make it a repeater. Truthully, I am weak in this arena. Being a postapocalyptic villain, I usually just murder people whenever I need something.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> If you got out of your car without your weapons you deserve to die. Someone has been watching too much TV or too many bad movies.


I apologize if the scenario is too much for you. Next time I will design one with handicapped access, and a little ramp for you to drive your electric shopping cart.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Why would you leave your weapons in the car?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This is a bit ridiculous.
If my weapons were lost in the vehicle, and the "vatos" have fully functioning bang sticks, there isn't anything that can be assembled in a junkyard to compete with firearms, despite what the A-Team might have been able to accomplish.
The only option would be to gather defensive shields and set up diversionary elements to distract the invaders while we sneak out.
Anything else is suicide, plain and simple.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> So my tablet is down for a few days and I will not be able to stay with this thread all day, so it will be an unattended scenario.
> 
> Here's the deal. You and a car full of your compatriots get stranded in the wrong part of town after the apocalypse. Car is wrecked, and with it your weapons and a way home. Your crew finds their way to a junk yard. While the rest of them are working on a car, you are assigned to weapons duty. Essentially, your group is figuring that by the time they finish with a car, y'all will need to fight your way out of the junk yard and back into whitebread territory. The local vatos will be pissed when they find out you're in their neighborhood.
> 
> ...


Why would you be in the wrong part of town after it was revealed to you as such?

Are you looking for the trouble you have just found?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

That scenario sounds like one of the purge movies I saw.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

D'uh.

I'd build a Tardis.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> So my tablet is down for a few days and I will not be able to stay with this thread all day, so it will be an unattended scenario.
> 
> Here's the deal. You and a car full of your compatriots get stranded in the wrong part of town after the apocalypse. Car is wrecked, and with it your weapons and a way home. Your crew finds their way to a junk yard. While the rest of them are working on a car, you are assigned to weapons duty. Essentially, your group is figuring that by the time they finish with a car, y'all will need to fight your way out of the junk yard and back into whitebread territory. The local vatos will be pissed when they find out you're in their neighborhood.
> 
> ...


It would be best if you steer clear of the movie channel and ease up on the beer/whiskey.


----------



## Foxfire (Nov 9, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Now, I'm not an electromechanical engineer, and my mechanical skills extend as far as making licence plates,


No kidding........Nice avatar.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Can I mambo dog face to the banana patch?


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Inor said:


> Can I mambo dog face to the banana patch?


You know dang well that this is one of those salsa cat butt to the pineapple tree situations.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I apologize if the scenario is too much for you. Next time I will design one with handicapped access, and a little ramp for you to drive your electric shopping cart.


The scenario is too STUPID for me. Why are you in the wrong part of town? Why would you leave all of your firearms in the car as you are running away from it? Why would you think a JUNK YARD would be a good place to get transportation instead of a parking lot or some place that has cars that WORK? How quickly do you think you can get an operational car going from a bunch of junked cars? Why would you think that it makes sense to "Build your own" single shot cannon that works off of air pressure, how long do you think it would take to make one that actually works, and why would you want to take the additional time to mount this monstrosity on top of what ever piece of junk you might get to work?

How much food and water did you pull out of your car when you forgot all of your weapons (must of been much more comfortable getting those heavy pistols out of their holsters), because you are going to be there for days getting this boondoggle going, and let's not forget, you have to be very quiet so that no one knows that you are there.

This thing is ludicrous. Like I said, someone has been watching too much bad tv and movies. Time to come back to reality.


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

Last scenario was mildly entertaining, this one is just beyond idiot and, as others have already said, suggests that the OP has been watching too many late night bad action movies. Why would anyone abandon their firearms? Why wouldn't you travel with one holstered on your hip or chosen carry location at all times? Why wouldn't you have simply fallen back to a better defensive point to take out any attackers while you secure a mode of transportation? Why were you in that side of town to begin with? There's a whole lot of blatantly stupid holes here that are so far-fetched I couldn't imagine anyone with half a brain would produce them.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Two headed turtle!


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I apologize if the scenario is too much for you. Next time I will design one with handicapped access, and a little ramp for you to drive your electric shopping cart.


Is there a place to petition getting this "classy gentleman" the f*ck off our forum?


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Gman303 said:


> Is there a place to petition getting this "classy gentleman" the f*ck off our forum?


Here, Here. I second that motion..


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

All in favor of H.R. Bill 2697 
All in favor say aye

Those opposed say no


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

James m said:


> All in favor of H.R. Bill 2697
> All in favor say aye
> 
> Those opposed say no


GMAN says AYE.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Now, now and what fun would you all have then?


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Now, now and what fun would you all have then?


I'm the most civil, nicest guy in the world until it becomes time to not be nice. And if he makes another rude and stupid remark like his last one, I definitely won't be nice to him..


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Now, now and what fun would you all have then?


Yeah. Geez. No Ralph to play with and y'all would be playing with yourselves in no time.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

A one-legged IHOP waitress


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

ntxwheels said:


> I'm the most civil, nicest guy in the world until it becomes time to not be nice. And if he makes another rude and stupid remark like his last one, I definitely won't be nice to him..


Bide your time Wheels! We get these morons all the time. It is sometimes fun to watch them spin off into space. :lol:


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes, there are serious plausibilty issues here. And the airgun idea is a non-starter. Junk yard or not, it won't have what you need. Now... a leaf spring powered crossbow has some promise IF that gang lost track of you. Assuming there is a cutting torch at the yard, you could use a truck chassis to build a tank. The object being to make it to the nearest location that has weapons and ammo (obviously not a police station). Quite possibly a mall sporting goods store. Secure weapons and ammo, then commandeer a large suv to make it home.


----------



## TLock762x51 (Nov 14, 2012)

Worst. Thread. *Ever*!

Tim


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wrong part of town
Lost my car
lost my weapons
The gangs are on me
The reason all of this happen is I am already dead.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Most of his recent threads have "Troll" written all over them , forget his post count. That was to try and blend in. jmho. I don't especially enjoy threads that ask, "what would you do if", sounds like someone out to flank you. No one here gives up those secrets! Well, maybe some do.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

There's plenty of military stratigies written that can help folks if they feel the need. Including flushing out a rat. Not directed to anyone in particular.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Now, I'm not an electromechanical engineer, and my mechanical skills extend as far as making licence plates, but my thinking takes me to a pneumatic punt gun. A steel pipe, 1" or 2" diameter, chocked full of grapeshot and launched by pressurized air. I can envision the whole thing...but only for one shot. I don't have the technical skills to make it a repeater. Truthully, I am weak in this arena. Being a postapocalyptic villain, I usually just murder people whenever I need something.


It sounds nice, but has been proven to be difficult to do. You need a valve capable of releasing the pressure in a very short period, a pressurized holding tank, and a bunch of tools including a welder. If you can find an arc welder, I'm guessing you could turn out a nasty weapon. Something like a taser effective against people and cars/trucks.

You really need to watch more Mythbusters. It's really a preppers' show in disguise.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Making plates, seems familiar.....Hmmm Prison rings a bell


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

OMG, is talking about a potato gun!!! Wow, that is so new and inventive! Where did he come up with this idea??? A wonder what a few years in your thoughts folks can come up with.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Now, I'm not an electromechanical engineer, and my mechanical skills extend as far as making licence plates, but my thinking takes me to a pneumatic punt gun. A steel pipe, 1" or 2" diameter, chocked full of grapeshot and launched by pressurized air. I can envision the whole thing...but only for one shot. I don't have the technical skills to make it a repeater. Truthully, I am weak in this arena. Being a postapocalyptic villain, I usually just murder people whenever I need something.


Why do I get the feeling this guy is a nut case?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I tried what I could, no response. Trolls, they should get a life.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Oxygen and acetylene would make a pretty good propellent if you had a torch, cut off a semi drive shaft and you have a barrel or a pipe bomb depending on the load.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Damn well I vote flame thrower. 
You need inert propellant gas like the nitrogen they now put in tires. And gasoline. So umm should I have posted that? Well ahem I would use a small propane torch as a pilot light?

Yea so if someone needs a skin graft will it mess up ink?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I figured it out!!! Ralph is sitting on a broken down couch in his mother's basement, doing meth and playing one of those 1st person shooter video games where the player is a criminal! These scenarios are just his way of getting you guys to help him solve the video game!


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I always have at least one firearm ON me, not just in my car.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Why build a car at all? Just build a hot air balloon. 

If you miss the balloon, you can put on your ruby slippers, then click your heels together while chanting, "there's no place like home, there's no place like home."


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Sorry Ralph but,I gotta say I DON'T DO SCENARIOS.what happens is gonna happen.


----------



## TLock762x51 (Nov 14, 2012)

Inor said:


> I figured it out!!! Ralph is sitting on a broken down couch in his mother's basement, doing meth and playing one of those 1st person shooter video games where the player is a criminal! These scenarios are just his way of getting you guys to help him solve the video game!


 Hey...there's no need to get personal here! You're describing my Friday and Saturday nights! (Just kidding...I'm not in my Mom's basement)

Tim


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Wrong side of town for me?

No problem, it's only 6 blocks long and 3 blocks wide. 

We don't have a "wrong side of town", either, it's mostly just 60+ year old retired and semi-retired farmers... 

If you don't live where a lot of bad people are, then you don't face bad scenarios.


----------

